# Diagnosis Question



## sbiegler (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a diagnosis for cryptic tonsils? I'm not sure which one I should be using. Would it be appropriate to use the dx for acute tonsillitis/chronic tonsillitis? I'm in a pickle!

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## dmaec (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd use 474.00


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tonsils are cryptic by nature.
Is there a Pathology report available?


----------



## LadyT (Apr 30, 2009)

I use 474.8 and had no problem.


----------

